# Order Log / Tracking / Paypal Data / Big Cartel



## tjolley2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok, I hope someone can help me... I need a better way to log & track orders. I use Big Cartel & Paypal. Right now I export my order history from paypal and then type it into another spread sheet I use to log & tack orders & history. 

Ideally id like a way to dump the export into a spread sheet, along with some tabs with inventory cost, event sales into... then hit a macro that would organize and log all the data and have some reports ready to review, and possibly pop out some shipping address lables for new orders. 

I am hoping someone might know of some software out there that works well, before I hire someone to help me create this in excel. 

Any Suggestions?


----------



## FreelanceCisco (Oct 6, 2012)

If you still need help let me know. I worked on this site: www.mayhemstyle.com


Sent from my iPhone
Facebook.com/FreelanceCisco
"Thinking Outside The Box"


----------

